# metal saw replacable blades which



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

They make holders for hacksaw blades so you can use the end of the blades as you need to, but a sawzall with a metal blade would be a helluva lot faster and easier.

DM


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

a crow bar would be easier than a handsaw. i'd rent/borrow/buy a circ saw or recip or even a chainsaw if it was me.

if you insist on doing it with a hand saw, just get a couple cheap all purpose "tool box saws". the blades aren't replaceable, but for $10 or so a piece you can toss them if you wear them out. they do make a handle for a hacksaw blade, without a frame, but the teeth of a hacksaw blade are way too fine for cutting pallets


----------



## canadaclub (Oct 19, 2006)

Pallets..another joke, right???


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Ya never know....

DM


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> but the teeth of a hacksaw blade are way too fine for cutting pallets


He doesn't want to cut pallets, he wants to cut the nails between the planks.


This tool holds sawzall blades:


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

I've seen some pallets that were built with some very nice Oak
Plenty of people take them apart & make furniture out of them
I'd us a sawzall myself

This chair was made from a pallet


----------



## WirelessG (Mar 22, 2009)

I would rather be water-boarded than use a hack saw. Buy a reciprocating saw (sawzall). You'll use it again some day. If you want a cheap one, harbor freight (cough, vomit, swallow) has them for $30. If you want a good one, get a DeWalt from Lowes for around $100.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Proby said:


> He doesn't want to cut pallets, he wants to cut the nails between the planks.
> 
> :


that's why i said a crowbar instead of hacksaw. just pull up the stringers a little, then pull the nails. Faster and easier than hacking nails


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Pallet nails are usually hardened twisted nails---not easy to cut or pull---


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Well, a sawzall would still breeze through them, but I gotta agree with Chips.... use a crowbar!
Unless there's a REASON for wanting to keep the nail heads in your boards?

DM


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

I have looked into many ways of dismantling pallets.
Originally I used a crow bar but most pallets use ring shank nails and are virtually impossible to get out, the planks usually split and nails pull though.
It is possible to prize the planks up a bit and try and get a crowbar onto the nails.
Often the head just pulls off and it's very time consuming.
So eventually I came to the conclusion that to saw between the planks and cutting the nails is best for time/effort/damaged planks.


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

The Lenox handle looks promising, any UK suppliers?
Can't see it on ebay or amazon.
Note: Recycling pallets obviously means I am a scrooge, so minimal price is best !


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Compo said:


> The Lenox handle looks promising, any UK suppliers?
> Can't see it on ebay or amazon.
> Note: Recycling pallets obviously means I am a scrooge, so minimal price is best !


You'll loose money on the time wasted trying to cut the nails by hand, vs. spending $69.95 on a sawzall.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

There is a hacksaw blade holder that's much cheaper than the lennox one. Try searching for"mini hacksaw" or " Bronco Hacksaw". They call it a mini, but takes standard blades

found one that should fit your Scrooge Budget. Happy Hacking
http://cgi.ebay.com/Bronco-Mini-Hac...tem&pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item35a5cc2ed5

http://www.amazon.com/Stanley-20-807-Mini-Hacksaw/dp/B0009VUL18


----------



## DangerMouse (Jul 17, 2008)

Since most of the nails are on the ends, even a saber saw with a metal blade could work, no?

DM


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

*Here's one for recip blades*

if you don't want to use hacksaw blades, here's one for sawzall blades
http://www.amazon.com/MK-Morse-JSHR...ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=hi&qid=1281015834&sr=1-1

http://www.amazon.com/Milwaukee-48-08-0401-Quik-Lok-Job-Saw/dp/B000095SGN/ref=pd_cp_hi_0


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

To me I think the big problem in using a hacksaw blade (or a Sawzall blade) is in forcing the blade between the pallet frame and the salvaged board without unnecessarily scarring the board. A hack saw blade holder by itself IMO would require a lot of extra effort to overcome the tight bond to the pallet frame. 

  I would use a cheapo circular saw to make cross cuts to cut away the frame around the nails. It would take multiple cuts through the 2x4 pallet frame to isolate the nails but a circular saw would take care of most of the hard work.
.


----------



## Jack Olsen (Jan 26, 2010)

It's going to be crazy slow to go at that with a hacksaw. What kind of wood in the pallets? If it's breaking up when you use a crowbar, it kind of begs the question: is it worth recovering?

If you do settle on cutting the nails, definitely get a reciprocating saw (Sawzall). It's a $20-$30 deal at Harbor Freight. We're talking about saving you a lot of hours.


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

HF has one with a rotating on sale for $25

Also blades


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

Hmmm decisions decisions.

Having trouble finding UK suppliers or UK ebay/amazon.

What I might do is 

I have a cheap general purpose saw.
Use that till it gives out.
Then chop the blade off leaving a few inches.
Drill a hole and mount a reciprocating blade with a nice big bolt.
Also there seems to be some sort of "notch" on the blades. Once mounted I might mark through this at various angles and drill holes and insert a small bolt to stabilize things.

Does this sound like a plan ?
Thanks Compo


----------



## PaliBob (Jun 11, 2008)

Compo, Was the name of my favorite character along with Nora Batty on the old BBC TV show Last of the Summer Wine - Compo's box
,


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

Re Compo , yes I am a gardener and joined a garden forum. I used Compo on that and retained it .
The recycled pallets are used for raised beds !
Compo


----------



## Compo (Aug 9, 2008)

I have opted for 

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=380197681658&ssPageName=ADME:B:EOIBSA:GB:1123

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230349483038


Will let you know how well they work !

Compo


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

I don't think it's going to work that great. 6 teeth per inch isn't that good for metal, especially when cutting by hand. That's more of a universal metal and wood blade.

I think you are going to be there for hours upon hours upon hours, killing yourself. A $30 sawzall would do that work in seconds.

Either way, good luck! :thumbsup:


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Proby said:


> I don't think it's going to work that great. 6 teeth per inch isn't that good for metal, especially when cutting by hand. That's more of a universal metal and wood blade.
> 
> I think you are going to be there for hours upon hours upon hours, killing yourself. A $30 sawzall would do that work in seconds.
> 
> Either way, good luck! :thumbsup:


I was thinking the exact same thing. It should work fine on the stringers, but I can't see him possible getting anywhere near enough strokes-per-minute to get this coarse blade through a standard or hardened nail. Hopefully he's not cutting the nails ( don't think he ever said for sure)
He's gonna have forearms like Popeye by the time he gets these planters built. 

Compo-- Best of luck, let us know how you make out!!


----------



## Proby (Jul 17, 2010)

Mr Chips said:


> Hopefully he's not cutting the nails ( don't think he ever said for sure)


I think his intentions are to cut the nails:


Compo said:


> I want a saw that can cut through the nails between the planks.





Compo said:


> So eventually I came to the conclusion that to saw between the planks and cutting the nails is best for time/effort/damaged planks.


----------



## Mr Chips (Mar 23, 2008)

Proby said:


> I think his intentions are to cut the nails:


WOW, i totally missed that post. but i read the one directly after it. Strange....


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

Old wood salvagers often use a home made 'hole saw' to cut around the nail--leaving only a hole.

If you have access to some old push rods from a large engine---cut it in half--file or grind saw teeth on one end---chuck that in a drill. Center it over the nail and drill!


----------

